# max. Wurfweiten?



## Zopenhunter (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wollt nur mal fragen, wie weit Ihr mit euren Montagen maximal werfen könnt, wenn Ihr es wirklich drauf anlegt. Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch die Testkurve der Angel, die verwendete Schnur und was sonst noch wichtig ist mit dazuschreiben.

Hab nämlich ein Problem mit meiner Angel auf die nötige Wurfweite zu kommen und an dem See wo ich seit neuestem fische darf ich die Angeln nicht mehr mit Boot rausfahren. Mir fehlen mindestens 20m Weite bis zu den vielversprechenden Stellen. Meine Ausrüstung ist aber auch ganz und gar nicht auf weites Werfen ausgelegt, weil es bis jetzt nicht nötig war. Hab dreiteilige 11ft-Ruten mit 70g Inlinebleien und ziemlich dicke 35er Schnur drauf.

Viele Grüße


----------



## meckpomm (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Moin

 Wenn ich es mit meinen Ruten drauf ankommen lasse dann schaffe ich maximal 95 bis 100 meter mit Montage und Köder. Ich fische 2,75lbs Ruten mit 12ft Länge und durchgehender Aktion(Zebco World Champion II Carp). Daran eine große Stationärrolle(Shimano Power Aero Xt) die eine perfekte Schnurverlegung besitzt. Als schnur benutze ich 0,06Whiplash und im Ernstfall 5Meter monofile 30lbs Schlagschnur, in der Regel fische ich aber nicht auf maximale entfernung und wähle die Schlagschnur länger. Also Montagen habe sich beim werfen Inlinebleie um 4Unzen bewährt, das Gewicht ist Erfahrungssache und Rutenabhängig. Mit richtigen Weitwurfruten würde man sicher auch auf über 130 oder 140m kommen, aber dahin kann man ja nicht mehr wirklich gezielt füttern.
 Wenn ich mit PVA Tüten fische ist bei maximal 60m schluss, dazu sind diese Ruten auch zu weich.

 Ganz wichtig ist auch die Wurftechnik, beim Brandungsangeln ist es teilweise sogar erforderlich 150m zu werfen. Insbesondere Dort bekommt man recht schnell vor Augen geführt wie wichtig aufeinander abgestimmtes Gerät und eine gute Technik für einen guten Wurf sind.

 Laut der Werbung im aktuellen Carp Mirror soll man mit der Nash Xtreme Pursuit über 200meter werfen können und mit einem PVA Sack sogar noch 180m. Glaubt das irgendwer? Muss man dazu windschnittige PVA Tüten benutzen(|kopfkratund|supergri)?

MfG Rene


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Also der offiziell gemessene Rekord liegt meines Wissens noch bei 180m mit einer Century SP 13' 3,5lbs, 4 oz, abgelegter Wurf.

Mit meinen 12' 2,5lbs AKN komm ich auf etwas über 100m, 120m max. gemessen.
Normal ist da aber bei etwa 90m Schluss. Da muss schon eine sehr gute gesamtabstimmung vorliegen, damit man die übertrifft.

Also, statt der 0,35er kommt da erstmal ne 0,27-0,29er drauf, mit schlagschnur. Wichtig ist der verbindungsknoten! 
Statt Inlinebleie ab sofort Safety Bold Rigs.
Dann sollten sich noch einige Meter rausholen lassen.

Den Boilie bindet man mit nem pva-Beutel idealerweise noch strömungsgünstig da an.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Ich schaffe fast 130m, mit folgendem Gerät und bei Rückenwind... Nash Pursuit 13" 3,5lbs, Shimano Big Baitrunner LC, 20er Fireline+ Monoschlagschnur und nen 120g Blei.

Mit meinem Allzweckgerät: Armalite Century MK II 13" 3lbs, DAIWA Emblem X5000A und ner 30er Mono+Schlagschnur schaffe ich gaaaanz knapp 100m, normal bis ca. 90m, mit nen 4 Unzen Blei. (Das is aber wirklich schon grenze, mehr geben die Ruten nicht her)

Weitester Wurf mit ner Karpfenrute den ich gesehen hab waren fast 150m (AKN 12" 3lbs) aber da hätts die Rute auch fast zerissen... #d


----------



## meckpomm (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Moinsen Holger

Kommt es aber nicht vermehrt zu Überschlägen der Montage wenn man mit Safety Bolt Rig fischt? So sieht jedenfalls meine Erfahrung aus.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*



			
				meckpomm schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Holger
> 
> Kommt es aber nicht vermehrt zu Überschlägen der Montage wenn man mit Safety Bolt Rig fischt? So sieht jedenfalls meine Erfahrung aus.
> 
> Mfg Rene



Das Problem hatte ich auch... Ich hab dann ein etwas längeres Stückchen Silikontube direkt über den wirbel geschoben, das hällt den haken vom safety-bolt rig weg... möglichkeit zwei: den haken mit pva-schnur am leadcore festknoten...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*



> Kommt es aber nicht vermehrt zu Überschlägen der Montage wenn man mit Safety Bolt Rig fischt? So sieht jedenfalls meine Erfahrung aus.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie Ihr an die Überschläge kommt. Vorfach zu lang? Ich fische die Montage eigentlich seit sie auf dem Markt ist, und das dürfte so um 94 gewesen sein. Ursprünglich als Laufmontage, die es gar nicht mehr gibt. Das einzige Problem, das ich je hatte war in verbindung mit Kugelbleien, da legte sich das Vorfach schonmal 1x ums Blei. Mit Zip-Bleien war das aber geschichte.

Ich Fische von Nash die kleine Ausführung mit originalwirbeln, und schlauch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robertb (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

@ Holger knippst du bei deinen Safety-Bolt-Bleien den Wirbel ab oder lässt du ihn dran ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Mmmh, da sagst Du was. 
Ich knipse den Wirbel immer ab, und hänge sie mit der Öse ein (So die nen wirbel in der Öse haben), weil ich da keinen Sinn in nem Wirbel sehe.

Das hab ich aber schon immer gleich beim Kauf so gemacht, daher ist mir das noch nie Aufgefallen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## meckpomm (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Moinsen

Ja genau das Problem, weil ich immer mit Kugelbleien fische und auf dieses Umschlagen führe ich mindestens zwei Fischverluste zurück, da das Blei das Vorfach gequetscht hat und es dann brach. 
Bei Zipps ist mir das Gewicht zu sehr verteilt...

MfG


----------



## pfantomas (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Schön, daß jemand das Thema aufgegriffen hat, wäre sonst meines gewesen; Grund:
Jedes mal wenn ich was über Wurfweiten von 120m+ lese, bin ich frustriert und zweifel an meiner Kunst und meinem Tackel. Da schreibt doch wirklich einer, daß er mit der NG 164m mit 92gr schafft. Das er wahrscheinlich eine 10er Fireline drauf hat schreibt er nicht!

Also, ich fisch die NG in 12" und 3,5lb, Schimano Big Baitrunner LC mit 30er Nash Bullet XT, Safety Bold, 100gr Mika Zip-Bomb (so wie Holger ohne Wirbel), mal mit Leadcore, Schlauch oder Amnesia.
Seit diesem Jahr fisch ich ausschließlich mit Boilie Funnel Web, da ich bei Weitwürfen zu 50% immer Überschläge hatte. Entweder Boilie über den Haken oder Vorfach über´s Blei. Ursache seh ich darin, daß ich bei den Weitwürfen einfach keinen sauberen Stopp mehr machen konnte und somit die Montage nicht gestreckt absinken konnte. Heute zerbrösel ich 3 Boilies und füll damit das Web. Ergibt eine 3-4cm lange Wurst durch die ich das Vorfach durchziehe und auch den Haken einhänge. Seitdem ich so verfahre, mußte ich mich nie mehr ärgern über verkneulte Montagen. Das Web ist zwar heftig teuer, aber dafür verschwende ich keine kostbare Angelzeit durch nicht korrekt im Wasser liegende Montagen. Und die Boiliebrösel haben auch ihren Reiz wenn man mal die Oberfläche betrachtet. Da geht mal heftig viel Flavour usw. ins Wasser.
Damit ich auch Nachts den Spot treffe, binde ich mit 20er Geflochtenen einen Schnurstopperknoten auf die Schnur. Nach dem auswerfen Spule beobachten, verschwindet der Knoten sofort Hand drauf und die Distanz stimmt +-1-2m.
Gemessene 85m sind bei mir mit Funnel-Web-Montage drin, da sind die Arme aber ganz hinten, das Kreuz ist ebenfalls nach hinten durchgebogen, das Blei liegt fast auf dem Boden und wenn Platz ist nehm ich noch 2 Schritte Anlauf. Gibt immer ein riesen Gelächter, sieht bestimmt auch komisch aus aber funktioniert. 
Soll es mal weiter als 85m sein, so binde ich alles noch zusätzlich mit 6mm PVA-Band direkt über dem Safety Bold fest. Wenn alles stimmt, sind so 100m möglich aber ein gescheites stoppen und straffen vorm eintauchen nicht mehr.
Positiv überrascht war ich von der NG, daß ich ohne Schlagschnur durchziehen kann, ohne daß ich mit dem berüchtigten "PENG" rechnen muß. Mit der PursuitX 12", 3lb war Schlagschnur Pflicht. Mit der Umstellung auf NG hatte ich am Anfang bös zu kämpfen was das werfen betrifft, war alles mehr hoch als weit oder kurz und flach.
Vielleicht sind noch ein paar Meter durch ausgefeiltere Technik drin oder ich bin anatomisch nicht für weitere Würfe gebaut, kann ja auch sein.

Mir reicht´s, fangen tu ich auch, das selbe wünsch ich Euch, in diesem Sinne Gruß an die Gemeinde

Thomas


----------



## robertb (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, je länger ein Vorfach und je weicher das Material (z. B. Kryston Merlin oder Supersilk) desto mehr Tüddler oder Überschläge gibt es. Beides kombiniert ist schon sehr riskant. Werd demnächst mal ein Vorfachmaterial ala Snakeskin (ummantelt) für Schlamm-Weitwurfmontagen testen, oder wenn alle Stricke reissen auf Stiff-Rig umsteigen.  #h


----------



## BigBaitrunner (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Hi,

Etwa 110 Meter mit einer Nash Outlaw Xs in 12 ft 2,75 lb einem 3,5 o.z. Blei und Schnur gibts Zuerst mal so 6 Meter 0,55 mm Mono Schlagschnur, und dann 0,32 er Anaconda Extrem Line !!!
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ...........Weite Würfe und Big Carps  !!!

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## BigBaitrunner (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Hallo,

Gerätefetischist,
Neeeee, kauf die den Neuen Mirror da steht der neue Weitwurf rekord von 211 Meter mit einen Nash Extrem Pursiut 2 drinnen mit einem 127 gramm Blei und mit Testkurfe 13 ft zund 3,5 (war auch klar !)

lg Big Bait


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Mit oder ohne Montage?

Aber den Mirror kauf ich nicht. Zuviel Werbung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## pfantomas (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Hab heute den neuen Nash "Katalog" bekommen und da stets natürlich auch drin:
Dave Jones mit der Nash Xtreme Pursuit 13", 10lb breaking strain line (was immer das auch ist), 3oz, 15mm Boilie, alles in einem kleinen PVA-Sack, 202,5 yards.
Dann nochmal 231,5 yards mit 4,5oz und 227,75 yards mit 3,5oz (ohne Boilie usw.)
Just for fun würde ich den Knüppel mal gerne antesten!

Bon nuit, Thomas


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Das ist natürlich gewaltig. Die Nash-Ruten waren schon immer gute werfer, aber das ist echt gewaltig.

Schade, dass man die Nash-Blanks nicht einzeln bekommt...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## FVD-Lotter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

|kopfkrat Ich verstehe bis jetz nur Bahnhof, is ja schlimmer als beim Arzt hier... Daher wohl auch der Name "Anglerlatein" 
Also, ich werf halt raus so weit es geht und mit etwas Glück beißt was... hab mich bis jetzt noch erfolgreich gegen Boilies gewehrt...langsam reitzt es aber doch...
Was mich jetz mal interessieren würde, wie mess ich wie weit ich rauswerfe??? Bei Tests in Zeitschriften seh ichs ja noch ein, aber beim normalen Angeln??? Würd mich nämlich auch mal interessieren wie weit ich komm.

Grüße und bitte in Deutsch antworten )

Paul


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*



			
				FVD-Lotter schrieb:
			
		

> |
> Was mich jetz mal interessieren würde, wie mess ich wie weit ich rauswerfe??? Bei Tests in Zeitschriften seh ichs ja noch ein, aber beim normalen Angeln??? Würd mich nämlich auch mal interessieren wie weit ich komm.
> 
> Grüße und bitte in Deutsch antworten )
> ...



Ich geh dazu immer auf den Sportplatz Der is ca 120m lang.. da kan man dann ganz gut nachmessen... auf den cm kommts ja net an...


----------



## BigBaitrunner (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Hi,

@Gerätefetischist,
Ja, das mit den Extrem Pursiuts ist wirklich extrem 211 Meter mit 127 gramm. Und 85 Gramm mit PVA Beutel. Auf den Fotos hat der Werfer ja einen Golfer Handschuh an. 
Wirklich die Extreme Boa !!!

lg BigBait


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*



			
				pfantomas schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dave Jones mit der Nash Xtreme Pursuit 13", 10lb breaking strain line (was immer das auch ist), 3oz, 15mm Boilie, alles in einem kleinen PVA-Sack, 202,5 yards. Dann nochmal 231,5 yards mit 4,5oz und 227,75 yards mit 3,5oz (ohne Boilie usw.) ...



202,5 Yards sind 185,2 Meter
231,5 Yards sind 211,7 Meter
227,8 Yards sind 208,3 Meter

Nur mal zur Info. Trotzdem sind das Distanzen, über die ich gar nicht nachdenken brauche...  :m

Interessieren würde mich aber schon, mit welcher Wurftechnik diese Distanzen erreicht wurden. In Brandungsangler- und Casterkreisen heißt es doch immer, dass mit dem klassischen Überkopf- bzw. Überschulterwurf der Karpfenangler keine großen Weiten über 100 Meter zu reissen sind, schon gar nicht Distanzen der oben benannten Liga...  #c


----------



## Zopenhunter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also der offiziell gemessene Rekord liegt meines
> ...
> Statt Inlinebleie ab sofort Safety Bold Rigs.
> Dann sollten sich noch einige Meter rausholen lassen.
> ...



Hallo,

danke erstmal an alle für die vielen hilfreichen Tips. Hab jetzt ja etliche Sachen, die ich ausprobieren kann   Nur noch eine Frage: Warum lassen sich denn Safety Bolt Rigs weiter werfen als Inlinebleie, kapier ich nicht, so ein Inlineblei ist doch, ähm... irgendwie viel stromlinienförmiger...

#h


----------



## Soxl (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Hoi Pilkman #h 


> Interessieren würde mich aber schon, mit welcher Wurftechnik diese Distanzen erreicht wurden. In Brandungsangler- und Casterkreisen heißt es doch immer, dass mit dem klassischen Überkopf- bzw. Überschulterwurf der Karpfenangler keine großen Weiten über 100 Meter zu reissen sind, schon gar nicht Distanzen der oben benannten Liga...


Also wenn Frank Warwick (auch kein schlechter "Weitenjäger") einen auf Wurfweite macht, dann geht das auch nicht mit Überkopfwurf. War mal vor ein paar Jahren in Wien live zu bewundern, sah wohl mehr so aus, dass er sich seitwärts eindrehte wie eine Stahlfeder  Wobei man das ganze schon irgendwie als "Überschulterwurf" bezeichnen könnte *?* - wenn auch die Montage wesentlich weiter seitlich "über die Schulter" katapultiert wird (Mist, ist mit Worten ned g'scheit zu beschreiben #c ). 

FW hatte hier übrigens auch die von Holger genannter 3,5er SP von Century in Gebrauch ... (Fortsetzung für Ortskundige: ... und damit das Wiener Entlastungsgerinne mehrfach überworfen  |clown: ) ... und damit +/- 200 m mehrfach geworfen. Allerdings: OHNE Vorfach, und das macht schon eine Menge aus.... 

zurück zum Thema... 
@ Zopenhunter:
Wenn Dir mit 11 ' Stöckern und 70 gr "nur" 20 m fehlen lässt sich das beheben denke ich:
Ein halbwegs vernünftiger Stock in 3 od. 3,5 lbs (Länge zw. 12 ' und 13 ', je nach Deiner Körpergrösse und Deinen Muckies), dazu eine Rolle mit möglichst grossem Spulendurchmesser (evtl. nach 'ner gebr. Emblem XT suchen --> günstig & brauchbar). _Passendes_ Blei um den Blank aufzuladen, Vorfachlänge möglichst kurz wählen, bei Murmeln eher kleine Einzelköder benutzen... Die Schnur - falls nötig - reduzieren auf 0,30 Mono od. ein noch wesentlich dünneres Geflecht, in beiden Fällen dann aber mit stärkerer Monoschlagschnur operieren. 

Wenn Du alles umsetzt, müsstest Du theoretisch beinahe doppelt so weit werfen als bisher  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: max. Wurfweiten?*

Hi Soxl,

stimmt, die Story mit Frank Warwick und dem Überwerfen eines 200 Meter breiten Kanalstücks hatte ich auch schon mal gehört... wirklich heftig. 

Sein Wurfstil klingt nach Deiner Beschreibung aber schon etwas spezieller und zwar so, als wenn er die Montage seitlich abgelegt hatte und aus dieser Position mit der viertel Körperdrehung durch die längere Aufladung der Rute mehr Schmackes in den Wurf gelegt hat.

Wenn ich dagegen sehe, wie ich werfe...  #t ... ich lasse die Montage ja extra ganz ruhig auf 1/3 Rutenlänge hängen und werfe dann, wenn der Platz es zuläßt, direkt über dem Kopf. So hab ich die für mich größtmögliche Präzision, aber auf wirkliche Weite kommt man sooo nicht. :m


----------

